# My Clausing 8520



## Tool-in-the-Box (Aug 12, 2014)

Over the past two years I have been collecting small machine tools for my home shop. Holding on to the best of the best machines I could find. I plan to just make models and other small stuff as a hobby. Its just a small 12' x 10' space but with lots of moving things around on paper I can fit most of what I "think" I will need. I am close to setting things up. I just need to do some final touches to the tools before bringing them home. Now that things are almost ready I figured I would share a few pics of the machines I decided on. 

CLAUSING 8520 MILLING MACHINE:

First off a big thanks to itsmeburnie for tipping me off to this home shop sale. I bought a ton of stuff there but the highlights were this mill and a beautiful SB heavy 10 which Bernie bought. The owner said he had the machine hand scraped some time in the 80's by a professional.

I also bought the rotary table from him. According to the Causing catalog it looks to be the original table for the machine.
The vise is original Causing as well but I bought it on eBay.
The machine also came with a full spread of MT2 collects and drill chuck.

Cost: 

Machine  1200.00
Vise  400.00
Rotary Table 200.00
--------------------------

Total Investment:  1800.00 + McDonald's for Bernie and I.


Pics of the machine are as found, I have not had a chance to clean it up yet.


----------



## JPigg55 (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: My Clausing 8250*

Lucky dog, mine isn't quite as nice, no power feeds, no cabinet stand, required motor replacement and re-wiring, and with shipping ran me around $2000.
Mine did come with a full set of collets and a small cabinet full of tooling, vise, and such.
Was all set to buy a power feed off of eBay until I noticed it had the wrong mounting kit.


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: My Clausing 8250*

Thanks. Did they actually make a PF kit for these? I thought they were all custom done. This on is odd since it also has power on the Z axis. Never seen that done before. -J


----------



## samthedog (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: My Clausing 8250*

Interesting that the table is half-moon flaked. Is it also scraped or is it flaked to give it a nicer appearence? Either way it's a lovely machine.

Paul.


----------



## hvontres (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: My Clausing 8250*

Nice find... but what needs cleaning ???? 
That mill looks like the only thing missing to make some chips are a chunck of metal, a mill and a working outlet 

Have fun


----------



## Bishop (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: My Clausing 8250*

The PF attachment on my 8520 is a Clausing PF, never have seen one on the Z axis before


----------



## calstar (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: My Clausing 8250*



hvontres said:


> Nice find... but what needs cleaning ????



Ditto!!  

Brian


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: My Clausing 8250*



samthedog said:


> Interesting that the table is half-moon flaked. Is it also scraped or is it flaked to give it a nicer appearence? Either way it's a lovely machine.
> 
> Paul.



I am not really familiar with hand scraping but I dont think it's just cosmetic. Mainly because all the ways have the half moons, not just the table. I can not see anyone taking everything apart just for cosmetics. 

Yes, the machine is clean and good to go but I will clean it some more, just out of enjoyment.

It's been killing me not to "play" with this one. It's been sitting for a year now and I only powered it on day one to make sure it ran. Can't wait to get this baby in the shop and make chips.


Lol, Bishop, you have good taste. Is that a riser block on yours?


----------



## Bishop (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: My Clausing 8250*

Until I saw you mill I didn't realize I might have a riser block. I'm 99% sure it factory original as the paint covers the joint and I'm 98% certain the paint is original? Might just be a difference in the year of manufacturing?

Shawn


----------



## the gentleman (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: My Clausing 8250*

The Clausing mill like yours are great ( PERFECT )for the home shop. You have an early machine because Clausing is cast on the side of the column. The later machines have a tag that is put on with drive screws._ What kind of power feed is that on the x axis ?_ Looks like a Servo.


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Aug 19, 2014)

Sorry for the delay, the tools keep me so busy

I have seen the riser on older Johansen models as well, so maybe it was an accessory?

It has a Servo model 100 on the x and a wellsetting on the z.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Sep 2, 2014)

Guys-

Jason is my friend, who bought this mill from that great guy who I purchased my SB Heavy 10 last year.  This thing is as sweet and preserved as mine, so I wasn't going to keep it all to myself!  Plus, if I brought more home, SWMBO would have murdered me in my sleep.  

Bernie


----------



## wlburton (Dec 9, 2015)

Tool-in-the-Box said:


> Sorry for the delay, the tools keep me so busy
> 
> I have seen the riser on older Johansen models as well, so maybe it was an accessory?
> 
> It has a Servo model 100 on the x and a wellsetting on the z.


I, and many others I'm sure, would like to see some close-ups of the mounting of the Servo power feed on your mill.  I just bought one (a Servo 140) and it's going to require a fair amount of modification to work on my 8520.  I think the Clausing "kit" must be intended for some of the larger current Clausing mills--for example it's made for a 5/8th" diameter leadscrew and a much larger dial and lock nut. 

Bill


----------



## Harland (Sep 7, 2016)

Very nice 8520!


----------



## Fairbanks (Sep 10, 2016)

Beautiful machine! You will enjoy it very much.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

